# I could not wait another week!



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Now that it's a done deal that we are moving back to Navarre in June I have been trying to knock out my South Florida bucket list. My favorite type of fishing as a kid was Dolphin fishing. I could not wait until May! I figured we would catch a single but didn't expect to get into a school. Right out of the gate we landed a nice cow. Now the buddy I was fishing with thought it was June because after landing that fish he wanted to go see what else we could find.... We found dog crap for hours! We did catch a Bonita which he quickly put in the fish box. Then said we are eating some Tuna tonight. No sir! Thats bait to this ******. I'm up for getting cultured but there are lines. I managed to take controle of the boat and run until I found birds. 30 minutes = birds and a raft. It was jam packed full of triple tail. I was about to spin around to catch them when ever rod went off. Hell ya! We were in a huge school. Summer time style. We landed the first fish and he had one on that was very large. I was throwing out all the spinning rods with chunks of bait. Every one got hit and then shit hit the fan. It seems that those rods have not been re-lined since 2001. snap snap snap snap snap. I was flipping. We ended up with about 25lbs of mahi meat a Bonita and 2 grunts. It should have been a few hundred pounds but we learned something and the fishing is only going to get better. I forgot how much I love the blue water. As far as the bucket list goes I just need a permit and i'm good.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Where were ya'll running out of, Shark ?
A little early this year.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Caesars creek.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Karma is a [email protected] !!!!! That is what you get for not telling me what color pomp jig you were using that day ! : )


----------



## Seminole1 (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks kinda like a skipjack tuna in the ice box.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Seminole1 said:


> Looks kinda like a skipjack tuna in the ice box.


Yes it does......


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

PM me sometime when you get back to Navarre...maybe we can go fishing...


----------

